# (UT) Direct Son Of ‘00 NFC Maxx’s Surprise At Stud



## stormyriverretrievers (Aug 23, 2014)

Elite's Black Hawk JH "Raven" for stud.*
*
Raven is the direct son of the 2000 National Field Champion FC AFC Maxx's surprise X Road's Warrior’s Big Chill SH. His pedigree is stacked with National Field Champions.
*
Raven’s First generations Grandparents all carry National Field Champion achievements of some sort. Some of them being 2x nationals!
*
Here are Ravens first generation grandparents,
2xNAFC 2xCNAFC FC Ebonstar Lean Mac
FC AFC CNFC CAFC Chena River No Surprise
NFC Clubmead’s Road Warrior
2xCNFC Bigguns Big Chill
*
Raven’s Health Clearances:
*
Hips ofa = EXCELLENT
Elbows ofa = NORMAL
Eye Cerf = CLEAR
EIC = CLEAR
CNM = CLEAR
Raven has also been DNA tested.
*
Raven is a go getter, he has great retrieving drive and has earned his Junior Hunting Title. He is eager to please and has an awesome training attitude. He is 70 lbs of solid muscle, very quick and athletic and has a perfect on/off switch in the field and at home. He has a great personality, gets along great with other dogs and kids.*
Raven produces great looking puppies that are very intelligent. They have great retrieving drive and are really easy to train. He has sired many litters and has titled offspring as well. 
*
Females must be up to date on vaccinations. *
*
I guarantee a litter or your money back.

For more info on Raven
Please contact me at*‪(435)893-1443‬
Thanks Kelsey


----------

